

Show HN: New App For Music, Movie, and App Discovery - kumph

So I'm this guy:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2318859<p>That was great. Then this happened:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2463593<p>Honestly, I was kind of expecting that sooner or later. So I hunkered down and produced the next generation of "Killer Apps", a new app called "Eureka," which also allows you to find music and movies:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eureka-music-movies-apps/id448766791?mt=8<p>It is semi-beta, and I would very much appreciate feedback from the HN community. Please keep it constructive, but don't pull any punches!<p>Thanks, Joe
======
aysar
Wow, you have a real story before launching Eureka.

I can't really judge the app itself cause i don't have an iPhone, but from a
UI perspective- it looks below par. Maybe its time you get a designer on your
team? Which is where i might be of assistance...

Are you still running this alone?

~~~
mike_h
You should put your portfolio link in your user page. I found a link by
viewing your comments, but that'll get hidden if you post more. Looks like
nice work.

------
jayfuerstenberg
The interface felt a bit jerky to me (on an iPhone 3GS) when swiping from one
piece of content to the next.

It's also hard to tell where the edges of controls are because there are no
lines to separate them. Album song lists are an example of this. In trying to
swipe from one album to the next I end up scrolling the song list by accident.
If there isn't enough room on screen maybe separate the content details from
the screenshot/album cover screen.

I did like the stumble upon content concept of your app though. It might be
good to have a filter for people who are interested only in finding apps or
songs but not the other.

Good luck on your new app and keep improving it! Jason Fuerstenberg

~~~
kumph
Thanks! In fact there is a filter (the far left tab), but perhaps that needs
to be made more obvious, or there should be a better introduction in the app.

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
Sorry, I didn't notice the filter. If/when you update the app I'll be glad to
usability test it again. Just let me know! (jay@jayfuerstenberg.com)

------
aristus
The icon is pretty nice. Reminds me of the Front Room screen or whatever it is
on the Mac. Glad you fired that other joker who did your icons.

I had problems (probably not you) installing it directly from the phone. I got
the usual "Terms and Conditions have changed!" but when I clicked agree it
gave me a weird session timeout error and dropped me back to the app store.

